

Startup Workaway: Hawaii. 18 hackers. 10 days. 1 beach mansion. (4 free slots) - gbelote
http://startupworkaway.com/hawaii

======
zo1
Very cool idea!

Unfortunately, doesn't look very easy to get into. I'd imagine quite a few
people applying to it. So the odds of someone like me getting accepted is
probably near the bottom... i.e. Not connected, not a social-media evangelist,
no github account, etc.

~~~
gbelote
Don't be discouraged by that. :) We haven't gotten many applications yet and
we don't care who you know, if you have a bunch of followers, or if you
contribute to open source. (Personally I'm a bit bearish on GitHub as a resume
- my publicly-visible GitHub is very underwhelming.)

Our selection process is pretty much: have you (or do you aspire to) build
cool, interesting things and do you seem like someone we'd enjoy living with
for 10 days (we do a 15min phone screen).

------
gbelote
This is the fourth year of Startup Workaway. The first three were in Costa
Rica, Thailand and Greece. It's a lot of fun and a great way to take a
vacation without the "founder guilt" of not working. I'm happy to answer any
questions!

------
piratebroadcast
I know these folks. Good people and sure to be a good time - (OP helped me get
my first Rails app launched to Heroku when I was a noob and ran into problems)
Thanks Greg!

~~~
gbelote
I'm always happy to help, thanks Jesse! :)

------
bevan
Awesome! Just sent in my application.

Curious how you found a house, is it an Airbnb rental? Thinking about
organizing a getaway myself this winter.

~~~
gbelote
Awesome :)

We found it through Homeaway. I didn't do the hunting or negotiation, but I
believe the process was to first make a short list of awesome places on
various vacation rental sites, then contact the owner and attempt to negotiate
a better price for a large group.

